# Crispy fries: remove starch?



## john_722 (Jul 10, 2011)

Good day everyone,

I'm trying to find the best method to remove the starch from potatos for making crispy fries. 
Can someone here give me some advice for this?

Thank you


----------



## pacanis (Jul 10, 2011)

Generally speaking, a good soaking in cold water will remove quite a bit of the starch. If I am planning ahead for fries, I will soak them for a couple hours in the fridge with some white vinegar added to the water.


----------



## john_722 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok, I'll try that.

Do you happen to know why this must be cold water instead of warm water, because that's what I also read on the internet.

Thanks!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 10, 2011)

Probably so they don't turn brown.
I don't know many vegetables that do well soaking in warm water... if any.


----------



## john_722 (Jul 10, 2011)

That's true.

And how do you measure the white vinegar?


----------



## auzzi (Jul 11, 2011)

Starch is insoluble in cold water. When placed in warm water, the starch  absorbs water, swelling in size and causes the liquid to thicken.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Jul 11, 2011)

I use this recipe:  The potatoes are started in cold oil.

http://http://www.cooksillustrated.com/recipes/detail.asp?docid=19884


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 11, 2011)

The type of potato makes a big difference. Older potatoes turn brown quickly and do not get/stay crispy that well. New potatoes get crispy, but don't turn golden that easily.  I would go with a firm potato. Blanch, and then let them fry a minute or two longer than when they look ready. And of course, covering them after they are done, creates condensation and makes them soften up, so get eating.....


----------



## pacanis (Jul 11, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> I use this recipe: The potatoes are started in cold oil.
> 
> http://http://www.cooksillustrated.com/recipes/detail.asp?docid=19884


 
I've done that before too. It does work.


----------



## john_722 (Jul 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Generally speaking, a good soaking in cold water will remove quite a bit of the starch. If I am planning ahead for fries, I will soak them for a couple hours in the fridge with some white vinegar added to the water.




And how should I measure the white vinegar?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 11, 2011)

To taste I guess. Just enough to give the water a vinegar flavor, which usually isn't much. Maybe a couple oz vinegar per qt of water if I was to guess.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 11, 2011)

I soak mine in ice cold water for 30 mins, drain and dry with clean dishtowel. Fry till just cooked remove for 5 mins, then put them back in the hot oil till golden and crisp.


----------



## john_722 (Jul 11, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I soak mine in ice cold water for 30 mins, drain and dry with clean dishtowel. Fry till just cooked remove for 5 mins, then put them back in the hot oil till golden and crisp.



Ok but after the 5 min of frying do you let them cool down completly?


----------



## john_722 (Jul 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> To taste I guess. Just enough to give the water a vinegar flavor, which usually isn't much. Maybe a couple oz vinegar per qt of water if I was to guess.



Ok thanks!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 11, 2011)

john_722 said:


> Ok but after the 5 min of frying do you let them cool down completly?



I let them cool for about 10 mins. Works like a charm!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 11, 2011)

I have posted this before, my dead uncle from Georgia Russia taught me 45yrs ago how to make Beef Stroganoff and the ultra crisp french fries that traditionally go with it.
The spud are hung in a net in a dark warm place till they have shrunk and wrinkled, the starch has then turn to sugar so when you fry them the sugars caramelize and form a golden crisp skin with a fluffy inside, the chip should snap
Ps if you want my uncles beef strog recipe I will post it.


----------



## john_722 (Jul 11, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I let them cool for about 10 mins. Works like a charm!



Ok thanks!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 11, 2011)

john_722 said:


> Ok thanks!



Pleasure


----------



## john_722 (Jul 11, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I have posted this before, my dead uncle from Georgia Russia taught me 45yrs ago how to make Beef Stroganoff and the ultra crisp french fries that traditionally go with it.
> The spud are hung in a net in a dark warm place till they have shrunk and wrinkled, the starch has then turn to sugar so when you fry them the sugars caramelize and form a golden crisp skin with a fluffy inside, the chip should snap
> Ps if you want my uncles beef strog recipe I will post it.




This I'm gonna try also.
But how long approximately the potatoes should hang like that?
And you also fry them 2 times?

Also I'm very interested in the Beef Stroganoff recipe from your uncle.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 11, 2011)

john_722 said:


> This I'm gonna try also.
> But how long approximately the potatoes should hang like that?
> And you also fry them 2 times?
> 
> Also I'm very interested in the Beef Stroganoff recipe from your uncle.


 
That is interesting about hanging the potatoes. In my experience, older potatoes would result in darker fries because of the high sugar content. 

Yes, you fry them two times. First you blanch them for about 4or5 minutes  at a lower heat, and then let them sit in a bowl or plastic bin and finish cooking through on their own. These blanced fries will keep for quite a while. You can refrigerate them until you are ready to eat. Even overnight. Then, they are ready to fry on a higher heat to darken and get crispy.


----------



## Sprout (Jul 11, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I have posted this before, my dead uncle from Georgia Russia taught me 45yrs ago how to make Beef Stroganoff and the ultra crisp french fries that traditionally go with it..




He was alive at the time, right? 

Do you peel the potatoes or leave the skins on?
I would love to hear about that Beef Stroganoff recipe as well!


----------



## john_722 (Jul 11, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> That is interesting about hanging the potatoes. In my experience, older potatoes would result in darker fries because of the high sugar content.
> 
> Yes, you fry them two times. First you blanch them for about 4or5 minutes  at a lower heat, and then let them sit in a bowl or plastic bin and finish cooking through on their own. These blanced fries will keep for quite a while. You can refrigerate them until you are ready to eat. Even overnight. Then, they are ready to fry on a higher heat to darken and get crispy.




And what kind of oil or fat would be best suitable you think?

Thanks


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 11, 2011)

john_722 said:


> And what kind of oil or fat would be best suitable you think?
> 
> Thanks


You are going to get lots of answers here. Most restuaruants use Canola in their fryers. Peanut oil is supposed to be most favorable. I used pure lard in my restaurant for years.  They made great fries. The only reason I stopped was because the price spiked and it was a lot messier and labor intensive.


----------



## john_722 (Jul 11, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> You are going to get lots of answers here.  Most restuaruants use Canola in their fryers. Peanut oil is supposed to  be most favorable. I used pure lard in my restaurant for years.  They  made great fries. The only reason I stopped was because the price spiked  and it was a lot messier and labor intensive.



Thanks, I'll go for peanut oil then and I believe that lard would be very tasty indeed but also a little bit unhealthy.. 

And what kind of restaurant do you have? Seafood I guess..


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 12, 2011)

Sprout said:


> He was alive at the time, right?
> 
> Do you peel the potatoes or leave the skins on?
> I would love to hear about that Beef Stroganoff recipe as well!


The pots are peeled then cut, rinse, dry and fry


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 12, 2011)

john_722 said:


> This I'm gonna try also.
> But how long approximately the potatoes should hang like that?
> And you also fry them 2 times?
> 
> Also I'm very interested in the Beef Stroganoff recipe from your uncle.


 it varies, the pot is important to. I grow 4 types of "keepers" (main crop spuds that you leave in the soil for two weeks after the plant dies, this make the skin thick) I usually pick King Edwards to do this with, just leave them a few weeks or until they feel spongy and look like Rupert Murdoch's face.
Maury's Beef Strog
I have a good cheap supply of Fillet steak tails and off cuts.
Part freeze your steak so you can cut it into 1/4" batons, dredge in seasoned corn starch.
Cut onions and portobello mushrooms into the same size as the meat.
Sweat the onions in a little oil till opaque then tip out of the pan onto a plate.
Clean the pan and sweat the mushrooms till the have lost all their moisture, tip out onto a plate.
Clean the pan, heat a little oil in the pan till it starts to shimmer (very hot) then stir fry the steak for a minute or so, tip in the onions and mushrooms then add very sour cream, keep the burner on max and in a few seconds the corn starch should have amalgamated with the cream to make a soft omelet finish, check the seasoning and serve with the crisp fries.
The contrast of textures between the soft creamy beef and the crisp fries makes this dish and is traditional. Pasta and rice just dont cut the mustard


----------



## john_722 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> it varies, the pot is important to. I grow 4 types of "keepers" (main crop spuds that you leave in the soil for two weeks after the plant dies, this make the skin thick) I usually pick King Edwards to do this with, just leave them a few weeks or until they feel spongy and look like Rupert Murdoch's face.
> Maury's Beef Strog
> I have a good cheap supply of Fillet steak tails and off cuts.
> Part freeze your steak so you can cut it into 1/4" batons, dredge in seasoned corn starch.
> ...




Thanks, I'll try it. 
And what seasoning do you use?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 12, 2011)

john_722 said:


> And what kind of restaurant do you have? Seafood I guess..


 Well, I've had a couple. My first one was a Trattoria in Italy with my first wife.  Then, I settled in a small rural community here in Canada and had a family diner/bistro type place for 13 years.


----------



## john_722 (Jul 12, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Well, I've had a couple. My first one was a Trattoria in Italy with my first wife.  Then, I settled in a small rural community here in Canada and had a family diner/bistro type place for 13 years.



Italian food, one the best..


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 12, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> it varies, the pot is important to. I grow 4 types of "keepers" (main crop spuds that you leave in the soil for two weeks after the plant dies, this make the skin thick) I usually pick King Edwards to do this with, just leave them a few weeks or until they feel spongy and look like Rupert Murdoch's face.
> Maury's Beef Strog
> I have a good cheap supply of Fillet steak tails and off cuts.
> Part freeze your steak so you can cut it into 1/4" batons, dredge in seasoned corn starch.
> ...



That sounds really good. When winter hits, I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 12, 2011)

I always thought that beef stroganoff was traditionally served with egg noodles...Who knew?!


----------



## BillyJonesJr (Jul 26, 2011)

Cut, rinse, dry the potatoes.. blanch for 3 minutes (flash fry)... then fry for 6 minutes or until last course is ready ...


----------



## RonF (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I have a question regarding the Georgian fries...

Have been to Georgia and loved it (slightly wild trip I had there though!), and also think I have developed an intolerance to one or another of the starches in rice/pasta/potatoes, which is a real pity given how much I love all of these things, so am interested in how to make fries with reduced starch content, and would love to try the traditional Georgian approach.

Do you blanch then fry the fries, or just fry, or double fry?

Hope you see this and offer some tips.

Thanks

Ron


----------

